# Honda Big Red, what do you think?



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I personally would love to have a Honda UTV but I think the thiing looks hideous, I will have to wait and see how the reviews are, if it has Honda reliability I would probably be sold on it.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm gettin one. Unless I find that it really sucks, which is unlikely.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If they put a GOLDWING motor in it, it would burn up the competition. *(())* *(())*


----------

